
Google Earnings Are Out - yaacovtp
http://investor.google.com/releases/2007Q1.html
======
yaacovtp
If they didn't have search, they'd be in trouble. Looks like the competition
is heating up for space on publishers' sites.

Google Sites Revenues - Google-owned sites generated revenues of $1.98
billion, or 62% of total revenues, in the fourth quarter of 2006. This
represents an 80% increase over fourth quarter 2005 revenues of $1.10 billion
and a 22% increase over third quarter 2006 revenues of $1.63 billion.

Google Network Revenues - Google's partner sites generated revenues, through
AdSense programs, of $1.20 billion, or 37% of total revenues, in the fourth
quarter of 2006. This is a 50% increase over network revenues of $799 million
generated in the fourth quarter of 2005 and a 16% increase over third quarter
2006 revenues of $1.04 billion.

------
neomeme
Amazing how their revenue keeps increasing. You would think they would have
hit a plateau in ad revenue by now.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Why would there be a plateau? The number of advertisers and their budget is
not fixed.

~~~
dawie
Long tail of Advertising. Basically there is an infinite amount of advertisers

